# Tool To Assist Swapping Between Bracelet And Straps?



## BeechCustom (Dec 31, 2013)

Hello all

I have a Seiko SARB035 incoming from Seiya in Japan and I've just taken delivery of a brown Hirsch Liberty leather strap that I intend to use on it. Can anyone recommend a tool that I can use to swap bewteen strap and bracelet and visa versa? I've read that such changes on the SARB035 can be a little tricky as it does not have drilled lugs.

Many thanks!


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Not familiar with the watch model but i'm assuming a normal spring bar tool will do the job ?

If so our host Roy does them here http://rltwatches.co.uk/opencart/index.php?route=product/product&path=6&product_id=48


----------



## BeechCustom (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks AndyClient. Looks very reasonable. Can anyone confirm for certain that this will be suitable before I buy it?


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Just googled the watch in question and yes that tool will be fine

Roy does also do the superior quality Bergeon tool but for the odd change the cheaper one will do fine

cheers

Andy

or this one http://rltwatches.co.uk/opencart/index.php?route=product/product&path=6&product_id=47


----------



## BeechCustom (Dec 31, 2013)

Boom. Many thanks


----------



## BeechCustom (Dec 31, 2013)

andyclient said:


> Just googled the watch in question and yes that tool will be fine
> 
> Roy does also do the superior quality Bergeon tool but for the odd change the cheaper one will do fine
> 
> ...


Sorry, one more question.....

Which Bergeon Spring Bar Tool would I need? Is it the standard one here http://rltwatches.co.uk/opencart/index.php?route=product/product&path=6&product_id=42

or the fine one here http://rltwatches.co.uk/opencart/index.php?route=product/product&path=6&product_id=43

Thanks!


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Probably go for the finer one for the bracelet personally as there is not to much room for the tool with some bracelet end pieces , don't know if anyone else has any views on it


----------

